# 36 week scan :)



## grainger (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey all,

Just wanted to be all happy again - had my final scan today 36 weeks - well 35+5 to be precise and everything still all in good healthy normal ranges 

Turns out our little boy is determined to kick my ribs to pieces tho but for the sake of another 2 weeks i'll live with that pain!

Roll on induction on 3rd April - I can't wait to meet him!!

Hope you are all having good days


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 18, 2014)

That's lovely, you must be so excited ! I went into labour at 35 weeks so my daughter was early, shes 23 now !!


----------



## Bloden (Mar 18, 2014)

How exciting, Grainger! Good luck with evthing.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2014)

Great to hear everything is going well


----------



## AlisonF (Mar 19, 2014)

Great news. You're nearly there


----------



## Cleo (Mar 19, 2014)

Great news -  I'm really happy for you ! All the hard work is paying off ! I had my last 36w scan on Monday and was very pleased when the drs said "we don't want to see you again " 
X


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2014)

Grainger that lovely news, all the best for when the lilun arrives xx


----------



## grainger (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks all! Still very nervous about the labour part but generally really happy 

Cleo - sounds like it's all going well for you. I'm still seeing my obstetrician, midwife and diabetes team every week until induction - mainly because of insulin resistance, it's gone crazy!

Happy Wednesday all!


----------



## gail1 (Mar 19, 2014)

sounds like all is going well


----------



## Cleo (Mar 19, 2014)

grainger said:


> Thanks all! Still very nervous about the labour part but generally really happy
> 
> Cleo - sounds like it's all going well for you. I'm still seeing my obstetrician, midwife and diabetes team every week until induction - mainly because of insulin resistance, it's gone crazy!
> 
> Happy Wednesday all!



Oh no that's not what I meant - sorry wasn't being clear ! I meant the Drs / sonographers who did the 36 week scan, they were the ones who said they didn't need to see me again as measurements were all fine.  I still have weekly ante natal appointments with obs, endo and the rest of the crew ! . The ante natal diabetes clinic is becoming like a second home lol ! 

Hope the insulin resistance is not too bad for you ! Xx


----------

